# Tyra's WIPs



## TyraWadman (Dec 29, 2020)

This will just be another place for me to vent my frustrations as I chip away at the millions of projects I have collecting dust in my folders.

Now, for my first piece... 



Spoiler: GOT D**N FEETS AND SHOES WHY YOU GOTTA F*** ME UP LIKE THIS??!?!!? 








I HAVE BEEN CHIPPING AWAY AT THIS FOR TWO WEEKS NOW AND IM NOT EVEN CLOSE TO BEING DONE BECAUSE I KEEP HAVING TO REDRAW THE GOT DANGED SHOES AND IT'S HARD TO FOCUS ON EVERYTHING ELSE BECAUSE I NEED IT TO BE DONE IN ORDER TO FOCUS/FINISH BECAUSE OF HOW HE'S DRAWN IN THE FIRST PLACEANDIHATETHATIFONELINEISDRAWNSLIGHTLYOFFANGLETHEWHOLEFOOTLOOKSMESSEDUPANDFUCKINGSHOELACESICAN'TEVENTIEMINEIRL ANDKEEPTHEMTOGETHER,BRINGMEBACKVELCROSHOESFORADULTSTHATALSOLOOKRESPECTABLETOWEARATWORK-*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! *


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> This will just be another place for me to vent my frustrations as I chip away at the millions of projects I have collecting dust in my folders.
> 
> Now, for my first piece...
> 
> ...


Well, keep on pushing! You're doing great so far! And don't worry, chin up, head high, you'll get there in no time! I see some good progress, so keep at it!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 29, 2020)

Voted for Expressions because heads in general wasn't an option. Your piece looks really good, though!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 7, 2021)

Your elemental looks cool, keep painting.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 14, 2021)

So I never finished that other one. >_>; 
This is the only thing I've been able to put out in months that looks remotely passable, and that's just because they're sketch/thumbnails to decide on what snuggle pose I wanna try and paint next. 

But that's probably not gonna happen. And now I probably threw off my sleep schedule because of this. XD

Here's the larger DA one.​


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 17, 2021)

Sooooo maybe y'all know this already, and I just sound incredibly dumb because I'm self taught,  but I just happened to make an observation while at work today. I noticed the smiles of the models on hair dye boxes, lined up with the curvature of their cheekbones. So I drew a line and just snipped off what wasn't needed to create the mouth of my OC and OMG IT WORKS. NO MORE STRUGGLING WITH MOUTH PLACEMENT FOR ME ANYMORE.


----------



## cowboi (Apr 28, 2021)

For me, I mostly struggle with coloring. I love how much depth it adds and how much more alive pieces look but gosh dang if I just don’t get color theory. I’m planning on getting better at it, though!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2021)

Definitely feeling pretty embarrassed about uploading more incomplete stuff, let alone placeholders, but I'm pretty stoked with my progress and wanna share. UuU 

I haven't really uploaded these before. The placeholder image was once in a PDF I'd submitted for the rough draft of my stories, but I've since removed those because I've made drastic improvements/changes to those as well. :') ​


Spoiler: Old Placeholder




This was never intended to be finished. It was meant to mark down as an idea so that when I got better with my art, I could remember what the heck I was picturing when I illustrate the scenes for my story.​





And the new one! B.T (the elf) looks a much nicer than I expected, but... we'll see if my eyes aren't deceiving me after I get home from work tomorrow. OTL
 I have desperately tried to create scenes with dynamic and complicated perspectives, but I I'll just stick to what I'm actually good at: and that's POV/straight on kinda stuff. 

Still trying to figure out if I'm gonna make the background complex or just slightly more cluttered. I kinda like that about the first one.


----------



## cowboi (May 2, 2021)

Tyra, this looks awesome!!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2021)

cowboi said:


> Tyra, this looks awesome!!



Thank you!!! I probably won't bother to finish it for another year but I'm still pretty happy with it!


----------



## cowboi (May 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I probably won't bother to finish it for another year


*sobs*
I know that struggle


----------



## TyraWadman (May 27, 2021)

*WhenIhadtobeinbed3hoursagoforworkbutIwannakeepdrawing-REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!*
His name is Dancad. He is the result of a 0.05% chance of an Orx (picture anthro warthog) and Human mating in my story.
His goal?
_To curb stomp the fugger that conceived him and made him the way he is._**

I know I drive most people insane. But I can't physically do sketch, line and then color. I need to do all three at the same time. His feet haven't been fully outlined yet.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 28, 2021)

Still tweaking his physique~ 
Alas I must sleep.


----------



## Jackofak (May 29, 2021)

My pick is the torso. Pecks, ribs, belly, crotch area, back... A nightmare maze of a weirdly and subtly turning surfaces I just can't understand.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 21, 2021)

_My victims of the month that will probably never get finished._


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 22, 2021)

Damn, I forgot how talented you are. I can't draw humans at all. You probably want critique, but honestly you're so professional all I can say is keep up the good work.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Damn, I forgot how talented you are. I can't draw humans at all. You probably want critique, but honestly you're so professional all I can say is keep up the good work



I want critique, but I think I'd need to have someone critique my actual drawing process.
I can't find references to match what's in my head, so... I just kinda make things up as I go, with a million edits. X(


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> _My victims of the month that will probably never get finished._
> 
> View attachment 114121​



I really like the blue outfit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 30, 2021)

Lookit these spicy boios!
@Pogo made me a little pixelydoo of my OC Flint!!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 25, 2022)

Blah.
Click here for FA
Click here for DA​


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2022)

good stuff here


----------



## LameFox (Jan 26, 2022)

Storyboarding?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 26, 2022)

I need to go draw some Tyra fan art

@TyraWadman can I draw some fanart of you pwetty pwease? :O


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 26, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Storyboarding?


Kinda!

I'm not a pro writer but neither am I a pro artist. So I figured I'd slap the two together. XD im playing around with thumbnails to see what would 'look good' at a distance/tweak the values when I feel like it.



ConorHyena said:


> I need to go draw some Tyra fan art
> 
> @TyraWadman can I draw some fanart of you pwetty pwease? :O



I'm both flattered and alarmed. I have never been asked this before. XD You sure you're interested in drawing a human?

.If you REALLY want to, I suppose yes. And I promise I won't be mad or offended if you decide to change your mind half way through! (Most people I know ragequit from the curls.)

EDIT: UNLESS YOU MEANT MY PFP THEN OF COURSE GO RIGHT AHEAD!!!


----------



## Outré (Jan 26, 2022)

My complete lack of ability to draw.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 7, 2022)

I didn't get to do too much with my time off. After food and rent I am currently broke until this friday. I spent the majority of my time off cleaning. Today I did half cleaning, half doodling to unwind. Didn't go so well because I got bad sleep, and therefore my eyes are too strained to be 100% confident in my drawings. So here is an Elden Ring inspired sketch with the WIP outlines below.

Feel free to guess the captions.
I think Gideon's just so overwhelmed, he's never seen a fanfic about him that was so lit before. 8)
I hope it looks fine when I wake up tomorrow.

Sketch Version




Ink WIP


​


----------



## Xitheon (May 8, 2022)

That's some really expressive anatomy. I mean I can see how this character feels from their posture. Impressive.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 8, 2022)

I didn't know you had WIPs, let alone a small thread.  Btw, stunning talent.

As for shoes, less is more.  A shoe is a shoe.  Everything else about it is decorative.   Pumps are pumps, heels are heels, boots are boots.  On your women, they were simple flats and they work.  I wouldn't over think on it.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 10, 2022)

Now with additional lines! 
I'm probably not gonna finish it though. 
Comic bubbles and text layouts stress me out because I can either never get the right placement or I just suck at making them look decent.​


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2022)

I keep seeing it this way, tyra.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I keep seeing it this way, tyra.


Now I keep seeing it toooooo!!! TuT


----------



## KemoNova (Oct 5, 2022)

Hands. I don't know why is that complicated for me to draw 5 fingers in different angles twice. ಥ_ಥ


----------

